# Got A Blog? What's it About?



## banapple (Mar 5, 2009)

hii






I started a blog just a few months ago and I really am starting to enjoy blogging about things. Whether it's about life or other stuff, once you get the hang of it, and start to blog often, you can't stop! I blog about life, art, make up, everything lol

so I was wondering if anyone else has a blog on websites like livejournal, or blogspot or wherever.

please share!!! we can all help one another.

link to ...

my blog


----------



## Aprill (Mar 5, 2009)

Yup I keep intending to follow yours and then my ADD kicks in and I forget

glitter.gloss.garbage http://aprillmarie.blogspot.com/- is about random thoughts, FOTD's and makeup reviews, mostly makeup stuff that makes no sense to post here cause its been discussed. I am gonna revamp it a bit, change the layout before the end of the week.

Why I'm moving to the moon http://thiscantbelifeforme.blogspot.com/- I just started tonight, I decided I would justify why I want to get the hell off earth with the strangeness going on, lol

Mario's world (no URL yet). This is a project I am going to let my 8 year old do, a vlog actually to go along with his narratives that I have him writing. Just to aid him in writing and reading better and as a reward for a job well done everyday. Yall will probably see alot of pickles in there so stay tuned!! LOL


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 5, 2009)

I do.

my blog is MacchiatoLove.vox.com - Vox

It's kind of a modern day journal - pictures of makeup and outfits, what I've been up, what movies I've seen, just boring stuff


----------



## Ozee (Mar 5, 2009)

April your first link doesn't work


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep I've just started, but it's gonna be about makeup and beauty and stuff



Only have 1 post atm.

Pastel19


----------



## speedy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a blog too, mine is mainly reviews of different products that I've tried. It's at:

Beautifully Glossy


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome blogs everyone



I've been thinking for awhile that I've wanted a blog, but knowing me once I create one, I'll get writers block!


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Yahoo blog about my herb garden

and I have a blogspot about me being a cardiac patient and my CHF pacemaker

both allthough open to the public are more for myself

and I keep a journal on MedHelp


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 5, 2009)

I will post a link to my blog when I have a free moment. I started to write in my blog after my Mother died on January 15,2009. I miss her so much.


----------



## banapple (Mar 5, 2009)

great! I'm following all of your blogs haha





and angela, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## fawp (Mar 5, 2009)

Just another run-of-the-mill Makeup/Beauty blog.





Diary of a Makeup Junkie:


----------



## Aprill (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif April your first link doesn't work



fixed it!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to start a blog but really don't think I'll stick to it. I'm not much of a writer lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 5, 2009)

I get really excited when I get a new follower hahaha, all your blogs are really great!


----------



## RayBan (Mar 5, 2009)

My blog is secret. Which doesnt actually make much sense when you think about it, because it is published on the internet.

I just like to get things out there, ya know?


----------



## banapple (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get really excited when I get a new follower hahaha, all your blogs are really great!



me too




rayban : I understand haha, sometimes you just need to write stuff down to get it out of your system.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 5, 2009)

I've started and deleted so many blogs....I just made one like 2 days ago, but now I don't know the name of it.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to start a blog but really don't think I'll stick to it. I'm not much of a writer lol. Lol me too.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've started and deleted so many blogs....I just made one like 2 days ago, but now I don't know the name of it. me too, i start them and get bored of them!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah, i have been writing a blog for about 3 months (not the one in my link that was a failed attempt)

it is called counting coins, and it is just about spending and saving money.

it can be found at countingcoinsfinancial.com in case any one is intrested


----------



## LilRayofSun (Mar 6, 2009)

I have one... but it is a tad secret as well... lol . I use it on myspace to do my writings.. which can be a tad dark, macabre.... so not anything ANYONE would expect form me.

Plus side it has led to me writing lyrics for a death metal band out of South Africa, go figure


----------



## tstar (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm very new to it as well, sure mine is boring, tis more to get things off my chest!!!

Kotteb Love


----------



## Andi (Apr 8, 2009)

I finally figured out how to change the background layout...so I started my blog

*Austrian Babe*


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to blog on my 360.... just your typical guy in a dress stuff!! lol but I don't have time any more....


----------



## berryrachel (Apr 8, 2009)

So I didnt know this thread already existed so I made one yesterday by mistake hehehe all is well. So I just started mine its rachelgooseberry.blogspot.com

So I added everyone else's blog if your on blogger but if not I added you to my bookmark





Follow me too thanks


----------



## Glamunition (Apr 8, 2009)

I write about video games at SpawnKill.com - I own and operate it with my buddy Stephanie.



I'm Molotov Cupcake there.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 9, 2009)

I've kept up a mostly mineral makeup blog since 2007. Post FOTD and whatever is going on in my life. Probably most useful information in it is my mascara reviews-- I'm a complete addict and have reviewed a lot of them. LOL


----------



## electro! (Apr 11, 2009)

I only started this blog...wednesday I think, but I'm definitely not a new blogger. I think this is the 3rd blog I've started, and I hope it's for keeps :]

It's about anything really, life stuffs, etc.

Link in my sig :]


----------



## pure25honey (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a blog that has a lot of reviews on it, like makeup and movies, and tv shows. It's got a lot of other stuff too. Check it out.

Kamani's Combobulations


----------



## gejba (Apr 12, 2009)

I write blog together with few of my friends. No way do I have the time it takes to have my own blog. This way there is 6 of us - and always something new.

We're all MU lovers, but polisher are our biggest passion ... so guess what is our main topic.





Parokeets


----------



## Gemini Mom (Apr 14, 2009)

Me and my husband have our audio blog/podcast about life,movies,bs,makeup,product reviews and blah blah blahisms.

www.thebroadandtheboy.com


----------



## xtiffanyx (Apr 14, 2009)

I started one yesterday so I only have two posts so far and they're both just fotds. I got 30 something NYX round lipsticks last week so I'm gonna swatch those probably later today



.

BighairBiggerlashes

I'm going to look through all these blogs now



.


----------



## MiiSZTW (May 24, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies ! 

Excited to talk makeup here...still getting the hang of it.

Check out my blog at miisztw.blogspot.com

for reviews, swatches, tutorials, hauls &amp; more !

I have a MAC foundation review series going on right now, so check that out if your interested !

There's also a in-depth review of the Too Faced Mermaid's Treasure Collection Set with their bronzer, lip bronzer, brush, and mascara.

Plus many more to come...


----------



## PinkMelodyO (May 31, 2009)

I have just made a beautyblog, after months of following them, i have decided to make my own!

Please check it out!!

DitzyMake-up

thanks!!!


----------



## brannray (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a blog just basically about my life. I'm a single mom, so I usually talk about my baby girl.



I do blogs and videos on there a lot. The link is www.brannray.wordpress.com I'm gonna go check out everyone elses blogs right now.


----------



## mahreez (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a makeup blog too, to keep track of the mac collections i wanted to buy but by the time it gets here, everyone else's blogs have deleted them already.

LoveBeautyFashion

then i also blog about my life in shanghai, and i thought of making a guide or something for other people who's new in shanghai, i thought it wasn't easy the first time and i've got tons of questions. so i posted the answers i get.





Style Shanghai

does anyone use adgitize or entrecard ads on their blog? just wondering coz i recently tried it out.


----------



## sassy_chic (Jun 5, 2009)

i started off turning my blog into a beauty blog.

but i figured that my life was waay more interesting to blog about.

stuck to what happens in my life.


----------



## elly.ono (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah got a few blogs but mostly poetry: almondseed.blogspot.com and fongolia.blog.com The only that's not poetry is puttles.com/ellyono, this one is about stuff in general. My thoughts. My views.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 10, 2009)

BeautyBlog

Just another makeup blog. lol

I can't wait to check yalls out!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey girls

I have a blog too. Mainly beauty and fashion (though haven't done any fashion posts yet - lol) posts, reviews, hauls and swatches with a few random posts from yours truly thrown into the mix!

Come check me out and 'follow' my ramblings  Vex In The City


----------



## jodevizes (Jun 14, 2009)

I help out on a blog it is about fashion and health and a bunch of other stuff. There is a fashion student in Paris that posts about the latest trends. It is yourpower2bloginfo


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a blog too. www.themakeupsnob.com Its a mix of different stuff but I am really trying to focus on high end vs low end. Comparing mac to drugstore, etc....

Add me and Ill add you too! Thanks!! Sara


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jun 15, 2009)

Recently started yet another blog just for myself as are my other blogs which are mentioned in a previous post on this same thread

my new blog started this june

Beauty &amp; Menopause


----------



## TracySchapes (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes I do! Thanks for asking!

I've been writing since November 2007. I had lofty goals of writing each week. But I'm lucky if I write once a month.

It's called Tracy's Happy Place and it's GP rated. It has to do with cross-dressing and the trans-gender community. Over this time I've talked about my own journey of becoming a better cross-dresser. There is also a series of entries when I had a face lift that may be of interest to the fashion conscious.

Again, thanks for asking!

Love, Tracy


----------



## Delaynee (Jun 23, 2009)

My blog is 'Dee's Stuff' and it is mostly about nail polish.. So far anyways!! Feel free to friend me on there and then I can scope out your blog(s) as well


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2009)

Following everyone who has a follow button


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh neat, first time i see this thread, i'll be going through it to check out the blogs.

I do have more than a few blogs:

One about Fashion,

Styleish

One about Fitness:

Fitness Matters

One about daily giveaways:

Oh My Giveaway!

I also blog at vox but not as often as i do on blogger:

Styleish Vox

I have a gardening one and another one but i don't usually post much on these at all.


----------



## LIVINGcute (Jun 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mahreez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a makeup blog too, to keep track of the mac collections i wanted to buy but by the time it gets here, everyone else's blogs have deleted them already.
LoveBeautyFashion

then i also blog about my life in shanghai, and i thought of making a guide or something for other people who's new in shanghai, i thought it wasn't easy the first time and i've got tons of questions. so i posted the answers i get.





Style Shanghai

does anyone use adgitize or entrecard ads on their blog? just wondering coz i recently tried it out.





Oh wow, this blog is super cute! The makeup finds are awesome. I'd like to link to some of your posts from my blog as well




Please check out my blog when you have a moment: www.livingcute.com


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 26, 2009)

I've had mines for some time now - La Dolce Vita | Beauty Blog


----------



## Beautyverve (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, check out my blog: beautyverve.com

Designed and maintained by a group of talented make-up artists,hair stylists, wardrobe stylists, photographers, and model!

We talk about everything beauty and fashion!


----------



## Ssue (Jul 12, 2009)

I've had a blog for about 5 years. It is about skin care primarily focused on anti-aging skin care, natural skin care and beauty tips here: Anti-Aging Skin Care Blog

I find it is alot of fun. Not to mention learning and sharing new treatments, strategies and techniques that I find works to keep skin as young and healthy looking as possible!


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheap Melissa

I'm always looking for deals and I share my findings and successes here whether it be grocery shopping, shopping for clothes (in-store or online), activities that are fun and frugal and more.


----------



## amorris (Jul 20, 2009)

I use to have private blogs just for me and my friends, but after a while, it gets abandoned..

But recently I made a beauty blog, I thought this might come to a good use for everyone else, not just me ranting out unneccessary complaints. Haha. So yeh, if you're interested in makeup rants, looks, hauls with details then you might wanna check my blog: www.llipstickmartinii.blogspot.com


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a blog about my everyday life on blogspot. i write a lot of reviews about different things, stuff that happens to me, all that junk.

The life of Me


----------



## missmignonne (Jul 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome blogs everyone



I've been thinking for awhile that I've wanted a blog, but knowing me once I create one, I'll get writers block! LOL! That's EXACTLY what happened to me. I'm not even going to link to it because there's no content yet...


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a beauty blog as well. see signature


----------



## Allilanta (Aug 3, 2009)

Love blogging about makeup. ;P


----------



## Lucy (Aug 13, 2009)

i made a blog today!

here it is

Lovely Things


----------



## CheriTracy (Aug 21, 2009)

I am new to MUT, but i have a blog. It's called Beauty Buffet

Daily Scoop Blog - cosmetics, makeup, bath &amp; body, haircare, skincare, fragrance

I use SquareSpace and I love it. It's super easy and flexible. Downside, it's $10 a month. I should really take the WP plunge.

If you have a blog drop me a comment and I will add your blog to my blog roll.

x Cheri


----------



## FaceWT (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi! I have a blog (facewt.blogspot.com) Face at Warren Tricomi that features product reviews, make-up explanations for my editorials shoots (such as Chloe Sevigny for Elle or Keri Hilson for Allure), prodcut guides, expert interviews (Dr. Reyter, famed dermatologist!), etc. I'd love to get your thoughts on it!

xx. R


----------



## thenewfoundlie (Sep 18, 2009)

this is my blog fantasymakeupblog.com! It's about fairy faces and general costume makeup.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 23, 2009)

You can find me at two blog homes -- Vox and Blogspot.

My blog is mainly about Green Awareness.

All about Organics.

Greengirlorganics? blog - Vox


----------



## windytanady (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello I'm a newbie..

Nice to meet you all


----------



## bCreative (Sep 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've started and deleted so many blogs....I just made one like 2 days ago, but now I don't know the name of it. Ok! So I've created a blog....again!!! But this time I'm sticking with it!! I made it back in July and have been trying to design it for the past couple of weeks. So now I think I have it they way I want it. Starting off slow but I think it should be good to go. Check it out!
http://www.brandibeautiful.blogspot.com


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok! So I've created a blog....again!!! But this time I'm sticking with it!! I made it back in July and have been trying to design it for the past couple of weeks. So now I think I have it they way I want it. Starting off slow but I think it should be good to go. Check it out!
http://www.brandibeautiful.blogspot.com

I just checked it out...I really like the layout



.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just checked it out...I really like the layout



. Thanks! I went to yours too, and I added you in my blog list and also subscribed to your Youtube videos.




Edit: Oh and I just saw that you made a comment so thanks for that too!!!


----------



## Dumac (Sep 26, 2009)

I made a blog a bit back, but haven't had time to update it since due to school and such.

It was meant a gaming blog, with personal video game reviews and such.

The site is Delirious Gaming.

The subject matter probably isn't something that interests most of you guys because it is way off topic, but I figure I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Sep 28, 2009)

I just made one...

Sherbert-Kisses

&lt;3


----------



## leahvictoria (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my blog...

Simply Fabulous

I write about health, fitness, make up, fashion.... basically everything!!

I'm giving away a RIMMEL Mascara today, make sure to check it out!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 3, 2009)

I only have four of five of em' ha! I've deleted two accounts and finally I have chopped all of them down to one..my baby project. It's called Makeup is E.N.V.Y and I try to post reviews of products I've tried and other random -ish about makeup and beauty of course!





Add me and I will do the same!

☠☆☠⇔ M•∀•K•∃•U•P I•S ∃•N•V•Y™ ⇔☠☆☠

BUMP! I added everyone that I could..yall have some cool projects going! Creative and beautiful minds to work...that's what I'm talkin bout! lolz. See my sig for my other pages, thanks!


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 5, 2009)

My blog is howtoenjoilife.blogspot.com (linked in my siggy). I started it after I left a very emotionally challenging job, and began my search for enjoyment of career/life. I decided to merge it with my lifestyle blog because 1. style, skincare, and makeup are helping me enjoy life more



and 2. just got tired of keeping up with several blogs. Let me know what you think about it, add me, subscribe, comment.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 5, 2009)

I have started over on blogging, i have a relativley young blog on finance, but it also doubles as a lifestyle blog, which means it does inclued some makeup stuff.

it is essentially my story of getting out of debt and over coming my emotional attatchment to shoping and mild agoraphobia


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds really interesting orange. I will definitely check that out! I love finance blogs and hearing others perspective on saving and planning is always helpful.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok really quick I need some help. Looking for this blog where the girl does amazing swatches and she has them up and down her arm. Any one know the name of that blog??


----------



## CheriTracy (Oct 8, 2009)

My Blog:

Daily Scoop Blog - makeup, beauty, handmade, etsy, eco, mineral makeup, bath &amp; body, haircare, skincare, fragrance

I try and updated at least 2 x a week.

It's a beauty smogasbord!!

Plz let me know what you think!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 13, 2009)

Come check out my beauty blog - Vex In The City


----------



## Aprill (Oct 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok really quick I need some help. Looking for this blog where the girl does amazing swatches and she has them up and down her arm. Any one know the name of that blog?? karlasugar.blogspot.com


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 13, 2009)

I wish I had time to start a blog! Maybe in the Spring (the Winter is hellish for me and super busy at work). I have found so many amazing blogs recently, and I don't even have the time to read them and catch up on them! I'm like blog crazy nowadays!!!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif karlasugar.blogspot.com Thank You!!


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just started a makeup blog!

Tara Loves Makeup

I'm looking forward to checking out all of yours too!

-Tara


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 18, 2009)

wow these blogs are impressive, i lost interest in mine ages ago and just deleted it lol i just have a lj diary type one now.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 19, 2009)

I posted my LiveJournal here but I stopped using it as everyone else seems to have a BlogSpot. So here's mine... although I have no idea how to add friends or follow people! =/

Sherbert-Kisses


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 19, 2009)

I just followed yours Sherbert




.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Tiffany, I love your blog. I think I am following it, If not I will now!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks Tiff =]

haha, read about my experience on the train yesterday!

It always, without fail, happens to me!


----------



## banapple (Oct 20, 2009)

ah I was gone for a while and I forgot I had this thread, I need to start posting regularly again! so many people have blogs





I just started a new one, it's about food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BanappleFOOD

link also in siggy.

I've been trying to post more entries on blogspot and now I have 2 to manage so I hope it'll go well


----------



## thesydneygirl (Oct 30, 2009)

mine is in my signature





mostly self portraits. i love photography and art.

x


----------



## beautyandkarma (Nov 6, 2009)

I just started my blog a week back and I loving it. I haven't been able to sleep because I have so many idea to write about then in the morning sometimes I just don't know where to start. check it out beautyandkarma

Loved watching your video you did a great job.


----------



## Jennifer Winget (Nov 13, 2009)

how can i write a blog can u help me

what is word press


----------



## mylittlepenguin (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii, i only joined the site today! newbie or what? i havent even got a picture yet but i have a blog about having very very dry skin and skin care and product reviews? my nasty ex bf deleted my old one a while ago which had over 100 posts and after the break up i just gave up, so heres the new one! its not very big but i'd be greatful of any support! i update atleast once a week if not more often!

loving all your blogs by the way! just been sat here noting down ideas for my own!





ahh cos im new it wont let me add the link, but its withoutmyskin on livejournal, loves! x

pip xxx


----------



## beautyandkarma (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the name you choose for you blog. I just started the blog on beauty and i am loving it.

My blog is about daily beauty products, hair care, skin care and just you everyday need and how to save money on the best products. Update on the lastest colors for you beauty needs

I just started my blog about 3 weeks back and loving it. Basically talking about latest products in makeup, skin care and hair care. Using a lot of my own work from my portfolio. I am still new at it check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## missmignonne (Dec 8, 2009)

I just started a blog yesterday! It's called diva/fashionista.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 16, 2009)

kristadior.com - My beauty reviews &amp; tutorials blog

I am currently building another WordPress blog for my fiance's band. That is the only blog template I will use.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 6, 2010)

I have moved mine!Not really moved, more like starting over to make some improvements

Makeup and Junk


----------



## elena20 (Jan 7, 2010)

My blog is about politics, cosmetics, travel destinations, and economic awareness


----------



## brightred77 (Jan 15, 2010)

what's the best blog site to use?


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 17, 2010)

I just started my own blog as well its about makeup and things I come across on a daily basis. check it out beautyandkarma

I took a break from my blog as well and it really helped when a famous designer commented about my blog and added me to her link. So know I am really into it again. sometimes that helps. beautyandkarma


----------

